# 2004 Passat - Factory brake fluid - Type?



## Passatwagon 2002 (Feb 14, 2007)

Looking to topping up fluid, loosing some. What is type that will suffice DOT 3, 4?


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: 2004 Passat - Factory brake fluid - Type? (Passatwagon 2002)*

VW specs DOT 4...but their factory fluid is a bit higher in performance...sort of DOT 4+...Dry Boiling Point > 509 deg F, Wet Boiling Point > 338 deg F. These #'s are better than my ol standby..Castrol GT LMA (Low Mositure Absorption)..which is DOT 4. I found my local VW dealer offers Vortex discount...and sells 500ml of VW/Audi factory fluid for about $3.50, which is cheaper than I've seen the Castrol for lately...so I'm switichin to VW fluid..Part # B 000 750 M2 for my next brake flush! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kevinfrog (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: 2004 Passat - Factory brake fluid - Type? (Passatwagon 2002)*

The owner's manual tell the spec to look for. I've seen VW mechanics and owners recomend not using a DOT 4 because it isn't high enough performance. I'm about to be doing a change of my brake fluid tomorrow and here is what I learned from a trusted VW service rep at the dealership. VW uses a mineral oil based brake fluid. Others are oil based. With most oils you will here of them absorbing moisture from the atmosphere (I don't understand how that works). The service Rep said with the the VW fluid the concern is evaporation and over time you will loose a little. I bought 3 cans from the dealerhip for $30 which is comparable price to what Autozone,etc. will charge for their stuff. I drive a 2006 Passat BTW. I'd get the dealership fluid to be safe.


----------



## tjl (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: 2004 Passat - Factory brake fluid - Type? (Passatwagon 2002)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Passatwagon 2002* »_Looking to topping up fluid, loosing some. What is type that will suffice DOT 3, 4?

DOT 4
A DOT 3 brake fluid that does not also meet DOT 4 does not have high enough dry and wet boiling points.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

if you have ESP, then you need a low-viscosity DOT4 fluid, such as ATE SL.6

otherwise, DOT 4 for DOT 5.1 (not DOT 5) is fine
and, if you haven't flushed the lines before... should do it some time


_Modified by GT17V at 4:07 AM 2-1-2009_


----------

